# 283 massey loader works but no 3pt



## KFTRACTOR (Nov 25, 2018)

283 massy has been sitting little while-no hydraulics at first=clean strainer
Now loader works good but no 3pt=Pulled block off plate on top of trans=blew air
into hydraulic flow hole=Then 3 pt would come all way up =The oil flow metal
tube has very little flow but don't know why loader works perfect and no 3pt=
Please give me an idea what problem may be Thanks


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Sounds a bit like you are winging this without the Operators Manual or the Repair Manual.

These tractors came with two hydraulic configurations, and three different pump options. 

The base system used a selector valve to select the auxiliary hydraulics. If you have this configuration check your selector valve position. They get bumped and the three point will not function, or conversely in the alternate setting the loader and spools will not have hydraulic flow.

The other configuration used a much larger pump and did not require the selector valve, so would operate both systems at once.

Check your Operators Manual for the valve location and setting if you have the first type. If you have the optional configuration with the higher capacity pump, then your three point control linkage or valve needs attention.


----------

